# St.eval



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Photographed off the Needles, Isle of Wight, the veteran tug ST.EVAL was built on the Clyde in 1929. After serving as the CHIEFTAIN for Steele & Bennie and latterly working at Falmouth, ST. EVAL was converted into a 'public relations yacht' and America's Cup support vessel for Peter de Savary.


----------



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

*St. Eval tug present location*

FYI.
The St. Eval was purchased by transportation mogul, Dennis Washington, and is moored in Vancouver, BC, Canada. We admire it each time we are at or pass through the Lonsdale Quay. More info can be found here:
http://www.portsalive.com/?page=eval

Regards,
Eric


----------

